# Concert prices



## Radames

What are concert prices like now? I just checked Tanglewood and the obstructed view seats in front of the shed that I get for $60 are $285 this year.


----------



## Bulldog

Maybe this year you get to take home the contents of the shed.


----------



## Rogerx

Problems, problems, problems, not the least we are living on different continent's, countries etc , etc.


----------



## Radames

Bulldog said:


> Maybe this year you get to take home the contents of the shed.


Maybe they put gold plating on the seats. Or silver. Silver is supposed to be antimicrobial.


----------



## Radames

I just checked the Lake Placid Sinfonietta. Prices are the same as pre-end of the world. Not exactly the BSO but I enjoyed all the concerts there in the past few years. That's when I found out about them. Sunday night concerts let you get 2 in per day. Once I ran out of Tanglewood and hightailed it up north to make the concert. It's much more leisurely to get from Montreal to Lake Placid though. The border is still closed so I am not counting on getting to anything up in the Great White North for a while.


----------



## Radames

I used to get Philadelphia Orchestra seats in the front row at SPAC for $75. Now it's $90 for seats 15 rows back.


----------

